

Open Graph protocol - donna
http://opengraphprotocol.org/

======
donna
...also, google's not going to take this lying down ;)

Why I say that... Open Graph is part of Facebook's strategy to use its
400M-user social network as leverage to take over indexing and navigation of
the web, and serve ads with it.

Navigation of the web has been almost entirely Google's territory, because of
Search (which also equals 90% of their revenue, from AdWords ads).

Therefore, Google has to counter Open Graph somehow...

